

The Paper Data Storage Option - Nate879
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001292.html

======
billswift
"However, by looking on CD or magnetic tape, you are not able to tell whether
your data is readable or not."

Since the paper is not human readable, you still don't know whether you have a
backup or a printer fart. Also, I just don't see any need for this, the
density and read/write time are so ridiculously worse than even floppies, it
just sounds useless.

